# Most job sectors in Canada see improved employment outlook



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Job prospects in Canada are continuing to improve as employment edged up for the second consecutive month in December, with an increase of*22,000. The unemployment rate held steady at*7.6%. Compared with December*2009, employment increased by*2.2% (up 369,000), following a decline of*1.1% the previous year. There were notable employment increases in December in manufacturing, transportation and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Most job sectors in Canada see improved employment outlook...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

